# When I run "change screensaver properties " the X crash !



## jackie (Dec 7, 2008)

FreeBSD http://www.boolome.cn 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #1: Fri Dec  5 09:33:04 CST 2008     root@www.boolome.cn:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/boolome  i386



```

```


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "GLcore"
        Load  "xtrap"
#       Load  "dri"
        Load  "freetype"
        Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        Modeline     "1440x900"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## jackie (Dec 7, 2008)

part of xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.4.2
Release Date: 11 June 2008
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD www.boolome.cn 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #1: Fri Dec  5 09:33:04 CST 2008     root@www.boolome.cn:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/boolome i386
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 491520 total, 0 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1966080 kB available
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 14
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(EE) [drm] Could not set DRM device bus ID.
(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xfdf00000,0x80000) was already clear
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xfdf80000,0x40000) was already clear
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xfdf00000,0x80000) was already clear
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xfdf80000,0x40000) was already clear
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x10000000) was already set
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 35389440 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 10 at 0x01000000 (pgoffset 4096)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 11 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x000000007f820000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x000000007f832000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x01ffffff: front buffer (11520 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x041bffff: exa offscreen (34560 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(WW) intel(0): PRB0_CTL (0x0001f001) indicates ring buffer enabled
(WW) intel(0): PRB0_HEAD (0x46c13f78) and PRB0_TAIL (0x000156e8) indicate ring buffer not flushed
(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.
Error in I830WaitLpRing(), timeout for 2 seconds
pgetbl_ctl: 0x7ffc0001 getbl_err: 0x00000000
ipeir: 0x00000000 iphdr: 0x6db3ffff
LP ring tail: 0x000156f0 head: 0x00013f78 len: 0x0001f001 start 0x00000000
eir: 0x0000 esr: 0x0000 emr: 0xffff
instdone: 0xffc1 instpm: 0x0000
memmode: 0x00000306 instps: 0x800f00d0
hwstam: 0xeffe ier: 0x0042 imr: 0x0000 iir: 0x1020
Ring at virtual 0x28800000 head 0x13f78 tail 0x156f0 count 1502
Ring at virtual 0x28800000 head 0x13f78 tail 0x156f0 count 1502
Ring end
space: 125056 wanted 131064

Fatal server error:
lockup

Error in I830WaitLpRing(), timeout for 2 seconds
pgetbl_ctl: 0x7ffc0001 getbl_err: 0x00000000
ipeir: 0x00000000 iphdr: 0x6db3ffff
LP ring tail: 0x000156f8 head: 0x00013f78 len: 0x0001f001 start 0x00000000
eir: 0x0000 esr: 0x0000 emr: 0xffff
instdone: 0xffc1 instpm: 0x0000
memmode: 0x00000306 instps: 0x800f00d0
hwstam: 0xeffe ier: 0x0042 imr: 0x0000 iir: 0x1020
Ring at virtual 0x28800000 head 0x13f78 tail 0x156f8 count 1504
Ring at virtual 0x28800000 head 0x13f78 tail 0x156f8 count 1504


Ring end
space: 125048 wanted 131064

FatalError re-entered, aborting
lockup
```


----------



## adamk (Dec 7, 2008)

I would report this on the freebsd-x11 mailig list, or even open up a pr about this.  Anytime the X server crashes, there is a bug in the server or the driver.


----------



## jackie (Dec 8, 2008)

OK,I have known  from the maillist 

I am using very old CURRENT. That version of CURRENT is known to have broken
DRM/DRI on some intel cards.


----------

